#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  api 570

## usama1122

hey i have api 570 exam next month , anybody guide about the exam and what the things to prepare the most . 


thanxSee More: api 570

----------


## netspyking

Hi

Just search the froum , you will find lots of training files and quiz samples .

----------


## Jay_Piping Inspector

Hi I also plan to take the exam..right now I'm reviewing as per the effectivity sheet from the api website.I suggest that you can check Mr.Charlie chong's API 570 reviewer..he is also a member of our group...check out also Api 570 inspector syllabus by Clifford Matthews

When do u plan to take your exam?

----------

